

Show HN: Live Quantum Random Numbers - chrisbumgardner
http://qrand-6081.onmodulus.net/

======
gus_massa
I couldn't find any photograph or diagram of the device that generate the
numbers in the web page. I worked with optic tables, and I'm just curious and
want more details.

I only found the preprint: <http://arxiv.org/abs/1107.4438> , so they use an
1550 nm infrared laser. The preprint has a diagram, but no photographs.

~~~
DanBC
This link has some slideshow thing:
(<http://photonics.anu.edu.au/qoptics/index.php>)

Here's a higer level link with an image (<http://www.acqao.org/gallery.htm>)

And here's something about quantum memory:
(<http://www.cqc2t.org/facilities/unsw/anu/qml>)

~~~
gus_massa
I have founded the slideshow before, but I didn't see the gallery. Some
interesting images from the gallery:

<http://www.acqao.org/images/gallery/ANU_squeezing_lab.jpg> : I think that
this image is from another experiment. It has the light paths marked. I'd like
to see something like this for this experiment. It looks like a mess, but each
one of those things are bolted to the table and then carefully aligned.

<http://www.acqao.org/images/gallery/ANU_QO_lab.jpg> : From another experiment
with visible light, probably a green 532 nm laser. It's difficult to guess the
path of the light, but the image is nicer. In this image is easier to see the
how the things are bolted to the table.

